# British citizen in USA dual citizenship?



## Chillimon (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm an expat from the UK, I live in the USA, still a British citizen, married to an American. Been here for 10 years now. Thinking about becoming a US citizen, but I was wondering if there is any chance of becoming a dual UK/US citizen. 

Is that even possible? How would one go about doing that? 
If not, do you think it's worth giving up my UK citizenship for a US one? I consider the USA my home now, but it's a big thing to give up my UK status. I could never live in the EU countries if I changed my mind in the distant future. Hard decision. 

I would jump at the chance for dual citizenship, but I don't know if it is possible to do? Any insight?


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

No problem at all. Neither the UK or the USA have any restriction on their citizens having dual nationality.


----------



## Chillimon (Aug 22, 2011)

rifleman said:


> No problem at all. Neither the UK or the USA have any restriction on their citizens having dual nationality.


So your basically saying I just do the normal US naturalization process and then I can keep my UK passport, renew it okay when it runs out and thus have dual citizenship? The US are not going to want me to surrender my British passport?


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

But if we have another war with them you have to be a spy for us or we send you to the tower for beheading ;-)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

UK Border Agency | Can I be a citizen of two countries?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Chillimon said:


> I'm an expat from the UK, I live in the USA, still a British citizen, married to an American. Been here for 10 years now. Thinking about becoming a US citizen, but I was wondering if there is any chance of becoming a dual UK/US citizen.
> 
> Is that even possible? How would one go about doing that?
> If not, do you think it's worth giving up my UK citizenship for a US one? I consider the USA my home now, but it's a big thing to give up my UK status. I could never live in the EU countries if I changed my mind in the distant future. Hard decision.
> ...


I'm both. No great issues except always book your flights to/from the USA using your US passport number. However, which passport you actually use when entering any country other than the US is up to you.

Good FAQ on US dual citizenship issues here: Dual Citizenship FAQ.
The UK doesn't seem to have issues but there's a paragraph in your passport about it.


----------



## Chillimon (Aug 22, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> I'm both. No great issues except always book your flights to/from the USA using your US passport number. However, which passport you actually use when entering any country other than the US is up to you.
> 
> The UK doesn't seem to have issues but there's a paragraph in your passport about it.


Sounds good, also sounds automatic that you are dual of UK and USA when you naturalize to USA. 

Only funny thing I can think of, lets say your in a country like Turkey and need help for whatever reason from your country's consulate/embassy, I guess you get to choose which one you want help from.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

In fact you can seek consular support from both embassies in those circumstances.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Chillimon said:


> Sounds good, also sounds automatic that you are dual of UK and USA when you naturalize to USA.
> 
> Only funny thing I can think of, lets say your in a country like Turkey and need help for whatever reason from your country's consulate/embassy, I guess you get to choose which one you want help from.


Yep.

On the Turkey question, I suppose it would be relevant whose passport you entered the country on. Though as the US generally appears inclined to consider you only as a USC, perhaps they would help even if you entered on a UK passport.


----------

